# FMB Grippo XL Mounting Direction



## GONE4ARIDE (Mar 19, 2003)

Corndog and others running this tire, are you always mounting the rear tire in the direction shown in the picture below?


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

That's how I will be mounting mine. The side knobs tell all. The ones in the middle aren't all that directional in design.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Maybe I'm the only person that thinks the direction of the tread has almost nil effect on traction and rolling resistance.


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

The angle of the side knobs has a big effect on how predictable a tire is when you're riding the line of breaking it loose or not. It's not like it doesn't work the other way, but it will have a tendency to go from holding to no grip at all rather abruptly.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

pretender said:


> Maybe I'm the only person that thinks the direction of the tread has almost nil effect on traction and rolling resistance.


Yep. I end up running front and rears the same just for aesthetics.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

OnTheRivet said:


> Yep. I end up running front and rears the same just for aesthetics.


I run the rear in reverse direction--you know, to better "scoop" loose sand or dirt--but more out of superstition than anything else.


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

pretender said:


> Maybe I'm the only person that thinks the direction of the tread has almost nil effect on traction and rolling resistance.


I agree. The knobs on cross treads aren't big enough or shaped in a way to be directional. I think some of the ramped knob designs in the mtb world would be killer for cross. I'm thinking of sending some Small Block Eight Cross tires to Francois to mount on 32 mm casings to try.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

zank said:


> I'm thinking of sending some Small Block Eight Cross tires to Francois to mount on 32 mm casings to try.


I love that tread on my mtb for dry stuff that isn't too loose.


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

Yikes. The small block 8 has never seemed like a good tread for me, mtb or cx. Way to little lateral grip and absolutely nothing on wet roots (for mtb use).


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

Different strokes for different riding styles I guess. I've been using the 29er version this summer and it rails in the twisties.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Damnit Zank; you stole my idea. I was going to do that for next yr. Still may, or Rocket Ron's.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

pretender said:


> Maybe I'm the only person that thinks the direction of the tread has almost nil effect on traction and rolling resistance.


i agree...i think pressure has a lot more of an impact than tread...


----------



## GONE4ARIDE (Mar 19, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I stuck em' on as shown in the picture, if for nothing else than aesthetics.


----------



## matthewtucker (Aug 7, 2007)

*Fwiw*

FWIW - I mounted the rear in the other direction (middle tread pointing backwards) and the front with middle tread pointing forward. It generally looks similar to the hutchinson python tread, which I run on my clinchers and rather like. The hutchinson sidewalls direct you to mount the front in one direction and the rear in the other....

That and I don't think it matters that much. I'll let everybody know how this works once I ride them....glue is drying....


----------



## matthewtucker (Aug 7, 2007)

or the pirranah...whichever has the bigger knobs...


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

Just mounted mine, as pictured. I'll know after this weekend how they work :thumbsup:


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Sorry for my delay in replying! I always run the front and rear in the same direction (that you indicate). I am with the others in thinking it wouldn't actually make any difference.


----------



## rockdude (Apr 3, 2008)

NO, say its not so!!!
I mounted mine backwards. Now I have something to blame when I wiping out.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Could be worse, could have just finished gluing up a set of Veloflex road tubulars only to find out you put the front tire on backwards which absolutely had to be corrected before racing on the wheel!


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

ms6073 said:


> Could be worse, could have just finished gluing up a set of Veloflex road tubulars only to find out you put the front tire on backwards which absolutely had to be corrected before racing on the wheel!


Wouldn't it have been easier to just turn the wheel around?


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

OnTheRivet said:


> Wouldn't it have been easier to just turn the wheel around?


Whaatt?
But if you do that...the quick release lever will be on the wrong side 

About a year ago...there was a guy who posted in the Wheel forum.. had a "Uni-direction" carbon wheel...and couldn't figure out which direction it was.The serious replies were the funniest.


----------



## Unoveloce (Apr 13, 2005)

I'd love to do the same with a pair of WTB Cross Wolf tires. Those things roll and edge so nicely. Shame they are an undersized clincher.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

the mayor said:


> Whaatt?
> But if you do that...the quick release lever will be on the wrong side
> 
> About a year ago...there was a guy who posted in the Wheel forum.. had a "Uni-direction" carbon wheel...and couldn't figure out which direction it was.The serious replies were the funniest.


It took every bit of willpower in my body to not make a snarky remark.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

OnTheRivet said:


> Wouldn't it have been easier to just turn the wheel around?


But that would mean the manufacturere logo on the hub would be backwards.


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

careful, the bearings in the front hub are only designed to roll in one direction.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

roseyscot said:


> careful, the bearings in the front hub are only designed to roll in one direction.


I suspect that was meant in jest, but actually this wheel was an Edge 66 tubular laced to an Ultra SX front that has a lable screened on the hub body that specifies left/right side.


----------

